# Local CL.



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

https://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/6050421961.html


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Flagged! Must have been a smoking deal! An out of the back of a van type of thing.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Guess it was to good to believe.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Thomas said:


> Guess it was to good to believe.


...........What? Believe what? :lmao:


----------

